# best way to smoke antelope



## btsholes (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever smoked antelope? I know it's not great to smoke cause it is very lean. I'm open for any suggestions on how to cook this. Thanx.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd treat it like deer, use a marinade and maybe lay bacon across the top to keep it from drying. I've injected venison legs with beef broth/cayenne/garlic mixtures and have had good luck with the outcome.

Hope it works out well for you. We'd love to see pics and hear about what you come up with.


----------



## btsholes (Jul 16, 2009)

I think I'll try that . Thanx.


----------

